# Best points for 4'x4' table?



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm sure everyone will have their own opinions but I was just wondering what people thought the best size games for 4'x4' tables are?

Are 500 pt games good for this small table? Will there still be alot of open space?

Or would it be best to bump it up to 750 or 1000 even?

I ask because I plan on building a 4'x4' table for my own use and making small armies of every(Or atleast a few) force...slowly of course...to play pretty much specifically on this size table. I don't really want to build a few 500 pt armies then later decide that's not really enough models and want to bump it up to 750/1000. The highest I will go though is probably 1000. But I'd actually like to go as low as possible without letting the table feel too bare during a game(scenery/terrain aside...)

I originally thought 500 should be good but after modelling 500 pts of a space marine force using minis I bought of a friend it doesn't look like a whole lot. Of course other armies probably have a whole lot more minis on the table...the eldar force I'm planning for instance has double the amount of models as the space marine one.

I'm rambling now....but the question is there any help is appreciated. Also sorry if I've posted this in the wrong place, this seems like the best spot for it I dunno.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

See here. Took me all of ten seconds to do that search .


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Though that doesn't exactly answer my question.

They seem to be talking about the max size points they can fit on the table. I'm more interested in the least size while not feeling too bare.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Depends on the army...an elite one like Death Wing has very few minis whereas a hoardy list like Orks/Infantry IG will have quite a few minis. 1K of DW is only 16 models and my Mech IG list still only has 4 Sqauds with transports plus 3 other vehicles.

1000/1250 points on each side with some Terrain/Building thrown in will make for a good game with room to move freely enough...500 is way too small imo, plus playing on 'planet bowling ball' is pretty boring.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I usually play at least 1000 even on small tables, cause i like having a few tanks or carnifexes.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

On a table like that I would say a 750 point game would be pretty good. At my local GW we played a 1500 game on a 4x4 and it was too much for me (even sm vs sm).

So I think half of what we had would be plenty to move around with without being too barren.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I'm getting the impression 750-1000 would be best for what I want for a 4'x4' table.

To avoid creating a new thread, what size table are 500 pt games usually played on? I've never really seen people talking about anything smaller than a 4'x4' table. Would a 3'x3' table be feasible and good for 500 pt games maybe? 

Seems to me that's starting to really restrict some movement and weapons(and therefore some armies) a bit too much. But at the same time with such small forces it'd get the action started right away and the games would probably be pretty quick and fun...hmm..

Any feedback on this is appreciated..still got a decent amount of time before I actually start on the board so just trying to get all my thoughts together on it.

A 3x3 table would definitely be a bit easier to do, cheaper, and would fit in my room a whole lot better. On the other hand 4x4 is more common it seems, probably a little more practical in game terms, and would provide room for if I ever decide to start expanding my armies...


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

You could always just make a bunch of 1x1 tiles that fit together, then you could change the size from 4x4 to 3x3 if you wanted.

But then, that many tiles could get a bit unwieldy... hmm

Honestly though, 4x4 is the smallest I would ever go. I think to adapt it to different amounts of points, you could just use different types/amounts of terrain. (just a theory)


----------

